# Артроз краниовертебрального перехода



## Pavel73 (13 Сен 2010)

37 лет мужчина 176ссм, 62 кг.

4 года назад начались боли в шее при движениях. Амплитуда движений шеи резко уменьшилась.

*Результаты последнего КТ*

На исследуемом уровне С0-С3 костно деструктивных и очаговых изменений позвонков не выявлено.
Визуализируются дегенеративно дистрофические изменения.
Наблюдается выраженное сужение суставных щелей С0-С1 а также МП суставов вплоть до костного блока, краевые остеофиты суставных поверхностей, гиперостоз по поверхности зубовидного отростка С2.
Соотношение сегментов правильное
ПЗР позвоночного канала на уровне С1 - 21.2 мм, на уровне С2 - 16.9 мм

*Заключение*: КТ признаки дегенеративно дистрофических изменений кранио вертебрального перехода и шейного отдела позвоночника.
*Диагноз*: артроз краниовертебрального перехода с частичным костным блоком, гиперостоз по поверхности зубовидного отростка С2, выраженное ограничение движений шейного отдела, цервикобрахеалгия.

Рекомендовано консервативное лечение:

ЛФК
Плавание
Ручной массаж
Физиопроцедуры
Вопросы:

Есть ли шанс вернуть подвижность и замедлить процесс умирания суставов?
Можно ли делать упражнения самому из соотв. раздела на этом сайте и какие?
Поможет ли чем нибудь употребление глюкозамина и хондроэтина?
Какие еще методы лечения можно применять и к кому обращаться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*

Покажите снимки.
Анализ крови, общий, когда делали и нам покажите.


----------



## Pavel73 (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*

Снимки от 08.09.2010 часть 1


----------



## Pavel73 (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*

Часть 2


----------



## Pavel73 (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*

Часть 3









Добавлено через 5 минут
Анализ крови общий от 17.03.2009

WBC 8.08 10e9/L
RBC 4.16 10e12/L
HGB 125 g/L
HCT 36%
MCV 86.6 fL
MCH 30.1 pq
MCHC 348 g/L
RDW 14.5%
PLT 368 10e9/L
MPV 7.16 fL


Auto differential
NEU 59%  4.77 10e9/L
LYM 24%  1.94 10e9/L
MONO 8.35% 0.675 10e9/L
EOS 7.27% 0.587 10e9/L
BASO 1.32% 0.107 10e9/L

Manual Differential
NEU 58
BAND 5
LYMPH 23
MONO 7
EOSIN 7
BASO -


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*

Анализ от 2009 года. и там есть СОЭ.

Артроз есть, скорее постравматического генеза (ждем мнения дугих специалистов о травме зуба).
Кроме ограничения подвижности, боль есть?


----------



## abelar (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*



Pavel73 написал(а):


> 4 года назад начались боли в шее при движениях.
> [/LIST]


Постарайтесь поподробнее сообщить что предшествовало этим болям:
Травма, сверхнагрузки на ШОП, инфекции, продуло-простудились?


----------



## Pavel73 (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кроме ограничения подвижности, боль есть?



Боль только при сотрясениях и некоторых движениях - например лечь встать или превернуться набок в кровати

При повороте головы  в крайнем положении возникает несильная боль в месте соединения шеи и плеча.

Добавлено через 1 минуту


abelar написал(а):


> Постарайтесь поподробнее сообщить что предшествовало этим болям:
> Травма, сверхнагрузки на ШОП, инфекции, продуло-простудились?



 продуло-простудился.


----------



## abelar (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*



Pavel73 написал(а):


> Есть ли шанс вернуть подвижность и замедлить процесс умирания суставов?
> Можно ли делать упражнения самому из соотв. раздела на этом сайте и какие?
> Поможет ли чем нибудь употребление глюкозамина и хондроэтина?
> Какие еще методы лечения можно применять и к кому обращаться?


1. Не будем про "процесс умирания". Все не так трагично. Восстановить обьем движения, хоть и не на 100% как в 17 лет, но можно.
2. Пока не установлениа причина и не проведено стандартное неврологическое обследование - не нужно. 
3. Не поможет,потому что мы не знаем чему "помогать"
4. Обращаться к неврологу, неврологу-мануальному терапевту, вертебрологу.
По спиральной КТ видно растяжение(повреждение) атланто-дентальной связки справа, ротация атланта вправо с наклоном влево.
Очень похоже на последствие т.н. схлестывающей (хлыстовой)травмы. Бывает после толчка сзади,удара в задний бампер....
Остальные позиции заключения по снимку (не путать с диагнозом) имеют место.
Практический совет: если голова не болит, руки не немеют, в ушах не шумит,зрение не садится, болей в шее нет, то проигнорируйте тугоподвижность в шее. Вам не в балет!aiwan


----------



## Pavel73 (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*



abelar написал(а):


> 2. Пока не установлениа причина и не проведено стандартное неврологическое обследование - не нужно.



Какие могут у этого быть возможные причины? Травма, еще какие?

Я был у несколькмх неврологов, что должно включать в себя стандартное обследование? Иголками меня кололи, рефлексы проверяли. Визуально осматривали. Что должны были еще сделать и не делали?

Добавлено через 5 минут


abelar написал(а):


> По спиральной КТ видно растяжение(повреждение) атланто-дентальной связки справа, ротация атланта вправо с наклоном влево.
> Очень похоже на последствие т.н. схлестывающей (хлыстовой)травмы. Бывает после толчка сзади,удара в задний бампер....



Было две аварии с  ударом сзади.
1. в 10 летнем возрасте ехал в трллейбусе, в который сзади врезался автобус. Ударился о металлическую трубу, которая в троллейбусах вместо подголовников на сидениях. Ударился затылком, может быть как раз тем самым местом где голова сходится с шеей. В глазах потемнело на пару секунд, потом была шишка, которая болела и прошла через пару недель.

2. в 25 летнем возрасте на автомобиле. Перед ударом успел сгруппироваться, ударился о мягкий подголовник сиденья , шея после аварии не болела


----------



## abelar (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*



Pavel73 написал(а):


> Было две аварии с  ударом сзади.
> 1. в 10 летнем возрасте ехал в трллейбусе, в который сзади врезался автобус. Ударился о металлическую трубу, которая в троллейбусах вместо подголовников на сидениях. Ударился затылком, может быть как раз тем самым местом где голова сходится с шеей. В глазах потемнело на пару секунд, потом была шишка, которая болела и прошла через пару недель.
> 2. в 25 летнем возрасте на автомобиле. Перед ударом успел сгруппироваться, ударился о мягкий подголовник сиденья , шея после аварии не болела


Так, после пристрастного допроса пациента стало что-то проясняться....

Добавлено через 4 минуты


Pavel73 написал(а):


> Я был у несколькмх неврологов, что должно включать в себя стандартное обследование? Иголками меня кололи, рефлексы проверяли. Визуально осматривали. Что должны были еще сделать и не делали?


Забыли диагноз поставить.umnik Дело в том, что диагноз на основании "заключении по снимку" это не диагноз. Это врач-рентгенолог немножко перебрал с компетенцией. Это все-равно как пациенту со сломанной ногой,после рентгена написать: сломана нога. Это и Марь Иванна в регстратуре поставить может.
Какой диагноз был у "нескольких неврологов"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*

Артрозу, скорее постравматическому, с переломом зуба (ИМХО), лет 15, вот и считайте.


----------



## Pavel73 (14 Сен 2010)

*артроз краниовертебрального перехода*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Артрозу, скорее постравматическому, с переломом зуба (ИМХО), лет 15, вот и считайте.



15 лет назад не припомню никаких травм и проблем с шеей. Могло ли быть такое, что травма прошла совершенно незаметно?



abelar написал(а):


> Какой диагноз был у "нескольких неврологов"?


*Невролог №1.* Районная поликлинка.

Диагноз: цервикалгия, ограничение подвижности. Сделан на основании осмотра.

Рекомендованы физиопроцедуры.

*Невролог - мануальный терапевт №2.* По рекомендации знакомых. Предварительно был сделан обычный рентген шейного отдела в двух проекциях.

Диагноз: Позвонок как то не так расположен. Попробовал вправить, подергав шею. Было больно и в шее хрустело, в левую сторону повренуть получилось и амплитуда движений чуть чуть увеличилась. В правую сторону дергать не стали так как было больно. Посоветовал обратится к его знакомому в местный институт неврологии, чтобы там поставили воротник шанца в стационаре. Знакмый как оказалось там больше не работал и институт преформировали и я туда так и не попал.

*Нейрохирург №3*. Взял направление в поликлинике в консультационный центр к нейрохирургу. Нейрохирург послал на МРТ.

Результаты МРТ (июнь 2007 г):
При спинальной МРТ на уровне C1-Th2 костно деструктивных изменений не определяется. Шейный лордоз выражен.
Высота МП дисков и сигнал от них не снижены.
Дорзальные грыжевые выпячивания МП дисков не определяются. Дорзальная протрузия МП диска в сегменте C5-C6 до 2мм.
Саггитальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне тел C1-C2 15mm, С3-С7 13 mm не сужен.
Спинной мозг, включая краниоспинальный переход имеет обычную конфигурацию, однородную структуру ширину саггитально 7 мм.
Анатомия краниовертербрального перехода не нарушена. Пре и паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.
Края тел позвонков заострены.

Диагноз нейрохирурга: выпячивание МП диска C5-C6 до 2 мм. На фоне остеохондроза шеи.

Рекомендовано лечение у невролога. Буквально это звучало так: "идите принимайте радоновые ванны, может станет легче".


Продолжение следует.

Добавлено через 53 минуты
*Невролог-реабилитолог №4.* Посмотрев на результаты МРТ предложил сначала снять болевой синдром, потом занятся ЛФК. Синдром снимали траумелем, втираниями потом инъекциями прямо в шею. Плюс ставили банку. Лучше не стало, хуже тоже. Через пару месяцев я в нем разочаровался.

*Невролог №5.*. Здесь решили лечить остеохондроз традиционными методами. Лошадиная доза деклофинака + мидокалм. Потом индивидуальная ЛФК и всевозможные физиопроцедуры. После пары месяцев лучше не стало, хуже тоже не стало. Направили на КТ еще раз.

Результаты КТ (апрель 2009 г.):
Соотношение позвонков правильное. Тела позвонков имеют обычную скошенную форму. Признаков дислокации МПД на уровне C1-C7 не выявлено. Позвоночный канал и дуральный мешок не изменены. Суставные поверхности унко-веретебральных сочленений с признаками артроза. Пре и паравертербральные ткани не изменены. В теле C2 позвонка, в проекции нижних отделов зуба определяется зона остеосклероза около 5 мм в диаметре при поперечном измерении толщиной 2мм окруженная зоной остеомаляции.

Заключение: КТ картина может соответствовать остеоид остеоме С2 позвонка. Распространенные дегенеративно дистрофические изменения ШОП.

Посмотрев на это заключение Невролог №5 послала меня обратно к нейрохирургу.

Добавлено через 1 час 23 минуты
*Нейрохирург №6. *. Оказался человеком "из раньшего времени", высказал свое скептическое отношение к современным методам рентген исследовний КТ, на котором всем мерещится всякая ерунда. Посоветовал вернутся к неврологу и продолжить лечение остеохондроза физиопроцедурами. Тем не менее выдал направление к веретебрологу.

*Вертребролог №7*. Долго рассматривал КТ. Сходили еще к одному врачу (главному), спорили остеома там или не остеома. Главный говорил что нет там ничего. Тем не менее вертебролог направил опять на КТ.

Результаты КТ (июнь 2009):
На исследуемом уровне C0-C3 соотношение сегментов правильное. Позвоночный канал не деформирован, его ПЗР на уровне C1 составляет 23мм., C2 19 мм.
В корне дуги С2 позвонка справа выявлен округлый очажок с ровными контурами диаметром до 4 мм. Вероятно костная киста, менее подобна на остеоид остеому. Костно деструктивных и костно-травматических изменений на исследуемом уровне не выявлено.
Выявлено утолщение задней дуги C2 позвонка до 6 мм. с гипертрофическим разрастанием костной ткани в основании и на протяжении остистого отростка (аномалия строения? остеома?)

Заключение: КТ картина гипертрофического разрастания остистого отростка C2 позвонка (аномалия строения? остеома?).

Дигноз вертербролога: Киста C2. 
Рекомендовано ЛФК, плавание и через полгода на повторное КТ.

*Невролог №5.*. Возвращаюсь обратно к неврологу номер 5. Поделали ЛФК и пытался регулярно ходитьь в бассейн. Через полгода на повторное КТ не попал так как был сломан прибор, попал через год с лишним.

Результаты последнего КТ и диагноз артроз, поставленный вертербрологом (считается что это один из лучших в стране спецов) я уже выкладывал.

Добавлю, что после регулярных посещений бассейна мне стало немного лучше за последний год. Тем не менее меня пугает, что на КТ появился костный блок и размер позвоночного канала уменьшился почти на 2мм. Динамика по КТ негативная.


----------



## Pavel73 (1 Окт 2010)

Сегодня сделал очередной рентген шейного и грудного отдела

Шейный отдел
Диффузный остеопороз. Массивное обызвествление в проекции косой шейно затылочной связки. Шейный лордоз выпрямлен. Небольшое сужение межпозвонковых щелей  C3-C4-C5. Передние их края заострены
Не прослеживаются сутсавные щели межпозвоноковых суставов c4-c5-c6-c7
Лигаментоз? Вариант Киммерле?
Остеохондроз шеи c3-c5 II степени. Артроз-Артрит межпозвонковых суставов шеи c4-c7. Остеопороз

Рекомендована консультация ревматолога


Грудной отдел

Значительно сужены межпозвонковые щели на уровне Th3-Th8, небольшое сужение на уровне Th8-Th11. неразборчиво тел Th5 -Th8 уплотнены , передние их края заострены 
Незначительная деформация  тел Th5-Th10. Грыжи Шморля неразборчиво тел  Th8,9

Распространенный остеохондроз Th3-Th11 2-3й степени

Есть ли какие комментарии по данному исследованию. Нужно ли идти к ревматологу чтобы решить артрит это или артроз?

Последнее время по утрам шея стала болеть больше при движении


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2010)

К ревматологу идти.


----------



## Pavel73 (1 Окт 2010)

СРавнил снимки сегодняшние и апреля 2007 года. На снимках трехлетней давности суставные щели не сужены и просматриваются. Но шея в то время болела и не двигалась еще хуже, чем сейчас.

То есть получается, что боль и неподвижность шеи это причина проблем  с суставами, а не следствие?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Окт 2010)

Pavel73 написал(а):


> То есть получается, что боль и неподвижность шеи это причина проблем  с суставами, а не следствие?



И все же следствие.


----------



## Pavel73 (4 Окт 2010)

Сегодня был у невролога/мануального терапевта

Он посмотрел снимки
На озабоченность рентгенолого окостенением связки сказал, что это либо тень, либо артефакт.

К ревматологу идти не видит смысла так как на снимках признаков болезни Бехтерва он не увидел.

Сказал что диски в хорошем состоянии, подтвердил диагноз артроз (унковертербральный артроз). Поэтому может попробовать помочь мне путем сеансов мануальной терапии с целью устранения шипа (остеофита) с правой стороны, который блокирует сустав. В результате сеансов этот шип отломается и рассосется.

Далее путем регулярных упражнений можно будет поддерживать суставы в функциональном состоянии

Что скажете по этому поводу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2010)

> целью устранения шипа (остеофита) с правой стороны, который блокирует сустав. В результате сеансов этот шип отломается и рассосется.



Что-то вы не ТАК поняли.aiwan
У мануальной терапии другий цели.


----------



## Pavel73 (4 Окт 2010)

Возможно я не правильно употребил термин мануальная терапия.

Скажем так. Предлагаются процедуры, которые предполагают манипуляции врача над моей шеей с целью устранить блок и  шип и вернуть подвижность суставам.

Возможно более правильный термин это индивидуальная ЛФК

Вопрос, насколько это подходит в моем случае?

Добавлено через 6 часов 14 минут
Сходил на сеанс. 
Сначала был массаж шей в течении 10 минут, потом врач стоя у меня за спиной (я сидел на табуретке) захватил мою голову локтем и делал резкие повороты головы в вертикальной плоскости.

В шее захрустело, теперь немного болит слева в нижней части затылка.

Я так понимаю это была мануальная терапия (манипуляция). 

Теперь предлагается делать это ежедневно пока не вернется подвижность.

Поможет ли это мне с моим артрозом суставов с0-с1?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2010)

Шипы никуда не денутся.
Артроз никуде не денется.
Подвижность может увеличиться.
Боль может уменьшиться.


Применимы ли данные действия в вашем сучае? Да.

Посмотрим на результаты.


----------



## Pavel73 (6 Окт 2010)

Посетил уже три сеанса.

После первого сеанса болела шея сзади ниже затылка при движениях и нажатии.  При ходьбе особенно, когда неловко делаешь шаг. 
Выпил парацетамол и все прошло. 
Врач сказал что после первых 2-3х сеансов такое бывает - это болят мышцы и связки.

Отеков и покраснений в областях где болит нет

После 2 и 3го сеанса уже так не болело. Побаливает немного при ходьбе и нажатии

При этом перед сеансом врач делает достаточно глубокий массаж шеи сзади но при этом не болит ничего

Основная проблема, что манипуляции проходят болезненно. Резкая боль в нижней части затылка и немного сверху головы. Проходит через несколько секунд после того как врач нажимает сзади на точки примыкания затылка к шее и массирует шею.

Во время манипуляции вправо (подбородок двигается вправо вверх) слышен хруст и чувствуется что гоолова немного проворачивается

Во время манипуляции влево пока движения нет. Врач говорит что, что там и есть пресловутый шип, который должен в конце концов уступить и дать суставу двигаться


В общем, пока подвижность особо не увеличилась, боль не уменьшилась но и не увеличилась. 

Каких то негативных побочных эффектов и новых симптомов пока не замечено. Голова не болит, не кружится, в ушах не шумит, болей в состоянии покоя нет.

Я так думаю что нужно прожолжать сеансы? Прокомментируйте пожалуйста ход лечения.

Моя цель увеличить подвижность хотя бы немного чтобы дальше можно было самому разрабатывать подвижность упраженениями


----------



## Pavel73 (4 Ноя 2010)

Сделал анализ крови

СОЭ 33
Мочевая кислота 260.7
ASL-O отр. < 200
CRP 18
РФ отр. < 8

О чем это говорит?


----------



## Pavel73 (5 Ноя 2010)

И мочи

BLD ++ 50 RBC/ul
BIL - neg
URO+- norm
KET - neg
PRO - neg
NIT - neg
GLU - neg
p.H. 5.5
S.G. 1.025
LEU +- 10WBC/ul
VTC+ 10mg/l

Эпителий полиморфный 2-3
Лейкоциты 1-3
Эритроциты  3-4


Похоже проблема с СОЭ имеет отношение к почкам? Иду к урологу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2010)

Идти.aiwanaiwan


----------



## Pavel73 (6 Ноя 2010)

Уролог не нашел ничего объясняющего высокий СОЭ


----------



## Pavel73 (11 Ноя 2010)

Ревматолог сказал, что нельзя исключить Болезнь Бехетерева.
Предложил пройти обследование в стационаре

Что делать с мануальной терапией? Можно продолжать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2010)

Т.е. все что рекомендовано в сентябре, сделано в ноябре.
Обследуйтесь у ревматолога.
Посещение МТ, я бы не отменял.
Обследованию это не мешает.
Тут главное чтобы врач все делал правильно.


----------



## Pavel73 (16 Ноя 2010)

Рентген крестцово подвдозшного сочленения:

Крестцово подвздошные сочленения симметричные. R-признаки дегенеративно дистрофического процесса крестцово подвздошных сочленений в виде смазанности контуров и сужения R-суставных щелей.
Двухсторонний коксартроз 1-2 степени
Незаращение дужки S1.

Это подтверждает Бехтерева или исключает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2010)

Не исключает.


----------



## Pavel73 (9 Дек 2010)

Отлежал в больнице, поставили Анкилозирующий спондилоартрит, акт 2-3, двухсторонний сакроилеит, спондилит всех отделов позвоночника. ФНС 2

Можно ли продолжать мануальную?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2010)

Только приемы релаксации и мобилизации.
Манипуляции, относительно противопоказаны (т.е. решение принимает врач на осмотре), сразу замечу, очень редко.


----------

